# 5x5x5 - May 22-28, 2006



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

1. f L2 D' d u' U2 b r' f' L F' l' D2 l' U2 r' D2 L R f' F' R2 b l2 F2 l r2 R' D' d' L' b' F' d2 L l' b' R2 D' b2 r R2 F' L' r2 R b2 F' u2 R2 d u' F L l2 u l b F D2

2. B L r' D U B2 b F L l' F' L l' r R b2 d L2 r' R' D' U' b' R' b F' L' F D' u' F d' u2 B r2 D2 L l2 F2 D' u2 f2 r2 R' B2 D l B' f l2 D2 d2 u B r f' r' B b' F'

3. D u2 F d' f2 U l' d' R' B2 F d L d u' l2 D' d2 u' U' b L' D f' F' U2 r' D2 r' B F' D2 R2 U' B2 D2 u2 l B2 b' f2 F L l2 D' d u' U2 R B' b' f2 F2 L F r' B2 u' f2 u'

4. u' f2 R d2 u2 l d' u2 b' D d U' B D U l' u' r2 d b D2 r' B F' d U' F2 L2 B U2 B r B f u2 U' r2 b L2 D2 b l b' U' b2 U r2 R' D' u2 r2 d F' d2 L' l' r2 R2 d U'

5. F r' f U' b' d' B2 b F' D' d u' U2 L' l d2 u2 r2 u U2 l2 F l' b2 r2 R U2 L' R2 B b' f d' b' F' L2 l' u r' d U' b' f2 F2 R' u2 r' d U B R2 d' u U2 b u' l B2 r'


----------



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

Frank Morris
Avg: 1:59.82
Times: 2:05.47, 1:52.77, (2:08.51), (1:46.72), 2:01.20

I'm Back


----------



## mmwfung (May 26, 2006)

Average: 2:09.23
Times: 2:02.19 (2:01.62) 2:09.70 (2:24.26) 2:15.80

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Very bad end . The 2:24 was because I made a terrible mistake during OLL (I also had a PLL skip during this solve but that didn't help much  ). And the 2:15 was because I was very nervous (I am always very nervous if my previous solve is very bad).

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2006)

Those times are still incredible!


----------



## Erik (May 27, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4:02.21
Times: (4:36.71), 3:53.71, 4:21.36, (3:44.48), 3:51.66

Soo close to sub-4, 3:44.48 is my PB now 
The bigger the cubes, the worse I am at them...


----------

